# nvidia-kernel

## Arow_M

hello every1 , 

well, i tried my best but i had no success and i realy need help .. . its about to install the nvidia-kernel , and the nvidia-glx . 

code: emerge nvidia-glx or maybe gxl  . and everything is fine , and 

i edit the xf86conf to load glx and the nvidia modul to autoload.

 :Very Happy:   :Arrow: 

----------

## Arow_M

sorry but i still did not write my problem .  :Embarassed: 

the problem is the at booting the nvidia module cant be loaded 

couldn´t load nvidia

----------

## MikeKane

what kernel are you using, if its one of the 2.6.7 kernels i suggest you add nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx to your package.keywords file so you get the ~x86 version of both

```

media-video/nvidia-kernel ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx ~x86

```

should be in /etc/portage/package.keywords

then emerge both, and also make sure /usr/src/linux is pointing to the correct kernel you are using

----------

## Arow_M

thanx Mike i solved the problem . it was because i installed the wrong 

 nvidia-kernel for my 2.4.26-gentoo-r5 . now im working with 2.4.26-gentoo-r3 and it works fine . ( i tried to install 

all of the nvidia-kernel  that in the portage but i had the same error)

ciao ciao 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

What are the special issues with nvidia drivers & the 2.6.7 kernel?  I'm having similar problems myself.

Shouldn't having ~x86 declared in make.conf have the same effect?

J

----------

## Braetene

yes if you have ~x86 in your USE flags in your make.conf it woudl have the same affect, i dont use ~x86 globally, just on builds that i need it for, nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx are an example of such, if you are using ~x86 in make.conf and you are having issues with it loading, did you double check and make sure its in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, and if you have updated your kernel recently make sure /usr/src/linux is pointed to the correct directory, and you MUST re-compile nvidia-kernel after you update to any new kernel

----------

## infamousmrsatan

all that is true.  I've recompiled my kernel enough times so that it has become routine, and I've been using 2.6.x for quite some time now.  This is the first time I've had this problem.

Could it be that I need to re-emerge nvidia-glx as well as nvidia-kernel after recompiling my kernel??  I suspect not, but I may try it when I get home.

All this started when I did a bunch of updates because I wanted the latest wine -- and among other things I updated coreutils, nvidia-kernel, gcc....  I suppose it could be something less intuitive but I tag nvidia as the troublemaker because the nvidia modules wont load during boot.

Also, I'm getting some odd debugging messages at boot time -- something about Q_MODULES that I don't recognize.  Any ideas?

Justin

----------

## Braetene

never seen the Q_MODULES errors before, and as far as nvidia-glx ive never had to re-emerge it for a kernel or nvidia-kernel update, no other real clues beyond that, except that i had a crap load of troubles last time i re-emerged gcc, had to do it twice cause first time it went nuts

----------

## infamousmrsatan

Ah -- I searched for Q_MODULE (thought it was a seperate error, but perhaps they are related, now that I think about it) and there wasn't much on the forums, but something about a Q_MODULE error where module loading (in general) gets broken.  Now that kind of explains why a lot of stuff broke after my update.

I think I have to upgrade (downgrade?) module-init-tools, and possibly modutils.

I'll let you know how it turns out.

----------

## infamousmrsatan

And by the way -- nice Sig

I will not fear

Fear is the mind killer

Fear is the little death that brings total annihilation

I will face my fear

It will pass over me and through me

And when it is gone

Only I will remain

Thats the full version, isn't it?  Dune?

----------

## Braetene

i dont know, im going to have to look up the full thing now, its been AGES since i read the dune books, i just remembered that part from the movies, ill start googling now to double check   :Very Happy: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

my rendition may not be perfect... haven't read dune (only the first one for me) since I was a kid.

----------

## Braetene

 *Quote:*   

> I will not fear
> 
> Fear is the mindkiller,
> 
> Fear is the little death
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> I must not fear.
> 
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> 
> Fear is the little death that brings total obliteration.
> ...

 

those are 2 that ive found so far, im going to have to find me a pdf or txt of the books and look it up the hard way i think

----------

## Braetene

ok, verified, the one in my sig is what Leto Atreides II used as he became...well whatever he became, part worm and such, following the golden path

the one the Bene Gesserit used was 

 *Quote:*   

> I must not fear.
> 
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> 
> Fear is the little death that brings total obliteration.
> ...

 

updated sig to be more specific   :Smile: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

Groovy.    :Laughing: 

----------

## Braetene

should change the topic to nvidia-kernel/litany of fear

----------

